

When Will We Be Able to Build Brains Like Ours? - haidut
http://euraeka.com/articles/6032879-When-Will-We-Be-Able-to-Build-Brains-Like-Ours-

======
dctoedt
My wife and I have already done just that -- twice.

(I suspect many other HN readers have too.)

